# Christmas challenge 2022



## wahey73 (Dec 6, 2022)

This is by no means a competition, so I hope it's the right forum. It's that time of the year again and I teamed up with Chris Houston from Implied Music again to organise this year's Christmas collab. If you missed last year's outcome here's the video:

This year instead we came up with something completely different (and that's why we call it a challenge): Submit your most beautiful holiday/christmas/feelgood musicvideo and we will create a wonderful playlist containing music from all over the world. And we know that it might be a challenge for some making a video presenting their own music.

And as normally for Christmas there a presents we will have some give aways from companies we work with. The lucky winners will be drawn during a live stream using the wheel of names (and please, no jokes about blue and white wheels that look like 50:50 but feel like 1:36000 )


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 13, 2022)

We do have some news and a big thanks goes out to the two official sponsors for our holiday challenge:
Cinematic Alpha (@andrewfly) and @AudioBrewers


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

Just a little old bump - the deadline for taking part in this festive cover collaboration is the 21st of December. The rules:

'The rules are pretty simple: make your very own holiday/christmas/good mood music, upload it to your channel and send us the link. We will create a playlist with all your entries then. If you don't have a channel just send us your video, we will host it on our channels.'

The 'Us' in question being musical elf Chis Houston and, Krampus himself, Martin Heidenreich.

And I now really wish I'd re-read the rules before I adapted God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen into a horror show with screams and gore sounds...


----------



## DSorah (Dec 19, 2022)

I just submitted mine! Please join in the fun and if you don't have time to submit a track, stop by to listen to the playlist.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

DSorah said:


> I just submitted mine! Please join in the fun and if you don't have time to submit a track, stop by to listen to the playlist.


I do actually have something, and it is a cover version; but it is also Christmassy! I just need to polish it up and put some stock footage to it.


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Krampus himself, Martin Heidenreich


Did I ever tell you how much I love you and your sense of humor? 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> Did I ever tell you how much I love you and your sense of humor? 😂


Thank you! It's just a cover though; a double bluff. Deep down, I really mean everything I say!


----------



## DSorah (Dec 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Thank you! It's just a cover though; a double bluff. Deep down, I really mean everything I say!


Now I am totally confused. Hahah!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

DSorah said:


> Now I am totally confused. Hahah!


Oh, gosh, me too!


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 19, 2022)

What is the link to send it to ?


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## DSorah (Dec 19, 2022)

You can submit your link to [email protected]. 

I have submitted two (but will only be entered in the pool for prizes once - completely understandable). Here they are…

*Family Christmas Card*


*String Orchestra and Percussion Composition (Berlin Symphonic Strings and Percussion)*


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 19, 2022)

DSorah said:


> You can submit your link to [email protected].
> 
> I have submitted two (but will only be entered in the pool for prizes once - completely understandable). Here they are…
> 
> ...



Thanks good luck and merry Christmas


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 19, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


>



Thanks for having you on board, added to the playlist. Nice tune and lots of presents for everyone


----------



## bosone (Dec 20, 2022)

should the music/video be new (recorded now) or songs recorded years ago are acceptable as well?


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 20, 2022)

bosone said:


> should the music/video be new (recorded now) or songs recorded years ago are acceptable as well?


This is a fun/christmas/holiday/good mood project. Whatever fits in one of those categories is welcome, doesn't matter when it was recorded. The Krampus has spoken


----------



## bosone (Dec 20, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> This is a fun/christmas/holiday/good mood project. Whatever fits in one of those categories is welcome, doesn't matter when it was recorded. The Krampus has spoken


so i chose this one!



sending also by email right now


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 20, 2022)

Missed this for another year. Christmas and the holidays is the busiest time for the film industry.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> Missed this for another year. Christmas and the holidays is the busiest time for the film industry.


Too bad, but I'm I hope the work is good.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

Here is my instrumental (and shortened) cover of Lou Monte's 1960 song, Dominick The Donkey.



And here is the original:



I blame this wholly on my mother, who has often forced me to listen to this song!


----------



## JohnS (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here is my instrumental (and shortened) cover of Lou Monte's 1960 song, Dominick The Donkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, this cannot be unheard...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

JohnS said:


> Well, this cannot be unheard...


I am _very_ evil.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

DSorah said:


> You can submit your link to [email protected].
> 
> I have submitted two (but will only be entered in the pool for prizes once - completely understandable). Here they are…
> 
> ...



A family brass band? How wonderful for you; and how terrible for your neighbours...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


>



Marvellous! No matter how many presents he delivers, his sack never seems to empty! And lovely magical Christmas music, too!


----------



## VTX Rudy (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Marvellous! No matter how many presents he delivers, his sack never seems to empty! And lovely magical Christmas music, too!


Thank you for your kind words and merry Christmas.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> Thank you for your kind words and merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## DSorah (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> A family brass band? How wonderful for you; and how terrible for your neighbours...


I can assure you that we recorded the audio in my studio and faked it for the video (I’m sure you can tell). It was 20 degrees at the time of filming and we rushed it up as quickly as possible. No neighbors’ ears were damaged nor was there sleep interrupted during the shooting of this video.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

DSorah said:


> I can assure you that we recorded the audio in my studio and faked it for the video (I’m sure you can tell). It was 20 degrees at the time of filming and we rushed it up as quickly as possible. No neighbors’ ears were damaged nor was there sleep interrupted during the shooting of this video.


Pity. But very responsible of you!


----------



## swinkler (Dec 20, 2022)

Here's my submission. The piece was written some time ago but gave me a chance to learn a little more about some recent libraries I purchased.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Here's my submission. The piece was written some time ago but gave me a chance to learn a little more about some recent libraries I purchased.



Wow, the slow down was fabulous, and with so much atmosphere throughout! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## JohnS (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am _very_ evil.


Just when you want to...


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 20, 2022)

Here is my submission. I made the video in 2020 during the pandemic so that people could experience Christmas in New York in prior years, before the pandemic. The soundtrack is made from excerpts from my Christmas album, which focuses on traditional songs that feature handbells. I hope that you like it!



Scarlet Jerry


----------



## swinkler (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow, the slow down was fabulous, and with so much atmosphere throughout! Thank you for sharing this.


Thank you. I know it’s not a very polished mock-up but thank you for overlooking that 😉


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 20, 2022)

swinkler said:


> Here's my submission. The piece was written some time ago but gave me a chance to learn a little more about some recent libraries I purchased.



Wonderful piece, thanks for being on board. Unfortunately I can't add it to our playlist as you flagged it as "for children" or something like this. Can you please change this so i can add your entry to the playlist?


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 20, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> Here is my submission. I made the video in 2020 during the pandemic so that people could experience Christmas in New York in prior years, before the pandemic. The soundtrack is made from excerpts from my Christmas album, which focuses on traditional songs that feature handbells. I hope that you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet Jerry



Absolutely wonderful, thank you! I just added it to the playlist


----------



## swinkler (Dec 21, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> Wonderful piece, thanks for being on board. Unfortunately I can't add it to our playlist as you flagged it as "for children" or something like this. Can you please change this so i can add your entry to the playlist?


Done. I didn't realize that must be a default (or maybe I set it up that way).


----------



## wahey73 (Dec 21, 2022)

Just wanted to chime in and say that the official challenge is closed. Whoever sent their music until now will be part of the prize draw. Of course the playlist will remain and if you still want to be part of it, feel free to still submit your tracks. I tried to submit mine yesterday evening but unfortunately was interrupted in the middle of my performance by my daughter and the rest is....burnt to ashes 
Thanks to all of you who took (and maybe still take) part of it. See you soon when we will spin the wheel of names to draw the lucky winners


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 22, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> Here is my submission. I made the video in 2020 during the pandemic so that people could experience Christmas in New York in prior years, before the pandemic. The soundtrack is made from excerpts from my Christmas album, which focuses on traditional songs that feature handbells. I hope that you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet Jerry



Now that's really lovely! Chestnuts roasted, cockles warmed, eggnog... poured down the sink.


----------



## wahey73 (Jan 5, 2023)

Happy New Year everybody and THANKS to everyone who entered the challenge! The Playlist just came out great! Tomorrow we will have the price drawing:


----------



## VTX Rudy (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------

